# selata / selailla



## Gavril

Would _selata_ / _selailla_ be more appropriate in sentence 1 or 2, or both?

1. _On selvää, ettet ole todellisesti lukenut kirjaa. Enintään olet ehkä sen selaillut._

2. _Tuona yönä, selasin kirjan tarkkaavaisesti, mutten lukenut koko kirjaa._

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"1. _On selvää, ettet ole todellisesti lukenut kirjaa. Enintään olet ehkä sen selaillut."
Todellisesti_ doesn't sound natural to my ear. I would also use the partitive instead of _sen_ even though I'm not saying _sen_ is wrong because it is of course possible to leaf through an entire book.
_On selvää, ettet ole tosiasiassa lukenut kirjaa. Enintään/Korkeintaan olet selaillut sitä.
_
"2. _Tuona yönä, selasin kirjan tarkkaavaisesti, mutten lukenut koko kirjaa."
_You use English punctuation if you place a comma after _tuona yönä._ Apart from that, the sentence is acceptable. Again, my ear would prefer the partitive _kirjaa. Huolellisesti_ would also be a very good adverb.


----------



## sunflour

Gavril, if you want to emphasize that you browsed through the whole book you can say:

_Selasin kirjan *läpi*_.


----------



## sunflour

And then it would sound more natural to use the accusative case.


----------

